

Sphinx: Python Documentation Generator - dedalus
http://sphinx.pocoo.org/

======
japetheape
Name is somewhat confusing as it also is a popular open-source full-text
search engine.

------
BearOfNH
I think the authors should show an example or two on the main page, instead of
hinting how one might go about seeing what things look like. Much as I like
Matplotlib's documentation, I don't have the time budget to follow what appear
to be obscure directions.

